# KINSHASA | La Cite du Fleuve | U/C



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

..


BUTEMBO21 said:


> Inside La Cite du Fleuve.





BUTEMBO21 said:


>






BUTEMBO21 said:


>



from Congolese forum


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Latest construction pics




jeroboamed said:


>





jeroboamed said:


>





jeroboamed said:


>





jeroboamed said:


>





jeroboamed said:


> from facebook papy tamba


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Pius said:


> *December 2011 Update*
> 
> Great progress. Good to see that they are making up for lost time in land reclamation.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

A project like this in Kinshasa. Let's say I am very curious.


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

I agree, anyway it will look amazing, and propably one of Africa's best skyline.


----------



## ElOhEl (Jun 24, 2010)

Impressive...but wtf is this? Aha



>


Hopefully we see some better architecture as this development progresses.


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Edit


----------



## Fwesa (Jan 5, 2010)

This is awesome work.


----------



## Yupes (Dec 2, 2008)

*Kinshasa la re-belle*


----------

